# your opions on a cas 1500



## Nolove83 (Mar 11, 2008)

i got a cascade 1500 and im wonder what do you guys n gals think of them. and what can i do to get the most out of it. all opions welcome :thumb:


----------



## goby8uup (Oct 10, 2006)

I leave my cascade 1000 the way you were suppose to, they get a bad rep around here but honestly the thing is silent and does a great job of filtering. Its not very strong, but its just the little 1000.


----------



## Nolove83 (Mar 11, 2008)

i had a 1200 and i liked it much better the my fluval 304. it ran a hole lot easer primed without any probs. the fluval u almost needed to pull out the jumper cables


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

Im running a Cascade 1000 and its worked flawlessly. It can be a pain to prime but now that I know the tricks its easy. Dead silent too.


----------



## Nolove83 (Mar 11, 2008)

ya my cascade was a worl easer the the fluval of same size i would recomend them over a fluval anyday


----------



## MightyM (May 15, 2004)

I had a 1000 model when I first started with africans...biggest downfall with cascade filters is the rate of flow is much lower than its advertise, even if you go with the recommended media listed in the instruction besides that it is an average filter.


----------

